# Your favorite sleeper and why? (Superliner E?)



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 21, 2017)

What is your favorite sleeper? Roomettes A,B,C,D,E or the bedrooms and on what train, Superliner or Viewliner? Or are they all good?


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 21, 2017)

For rooms themselves, I like the Viewliners much better than the Superliners. Feel more airy with the upper window, more room on the upper bunk. However, I don't much like the single level trains primarily because their lack of real lounge space. I'd much rather put up with the more cramped feeling Superliner roomette in order to have a Sightseer lounge car. My favorite roomettes are 2, 3, 4 (A,B,C,D,E are bedrooms), upstairs, middle of car. I don't like downstairs roomettes (11-14) or the one in the transdorm.

However, if you really want to know my favorite rail sleeping accommodation, it is a roomette in a Budd-built Manor sleeper on the Via Canadian.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 21, 2017)

I like the Superliner Roomettes on the upper level for the height, viewing, and bathrooms. I do like the VL Roomettes for the upper bunk and upper window, but since I travel with a companion, the bathroom is an issue, so if possible I have to get two VL Roomettes which is usually cheaper than the bedroom. The single level trains really need a better cafe lounge where you can view the beautiful scenery similar to the SSL. So if I am traveling and have a choice it will be the superliners, roomettes 3-8, though I will take 2-10 over 11-14 (just had a few noise issues with kids on the lower level). The bedroom has not been the benefit I thought it would be because if both of you want to sit next to the window, one has to sit in a chair, not as comfortable. The bathroom is cramped and gets wet if you shower (we now use the downstairs shower if in a bedroom). Though twice the size of the roomette, the bathroom/shower take up a lot of that space. We have worked out where everything goes in the SL Roomette, even have it worked out for versions I and II which are slightly different.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2017)

If I get a bedroom, I prefer bedroom E on a Superliner or the H-Room on a Viewliner. My least favorites are bedroom A or the H-Room on a Superliner. I don't prefer any roomettes over any other, except I like to be on the upper level on a Superliner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> If I get a bedroom, I prefer bedroom E on a Superliner or the H-Room on a Viewliner. My least favorites are bedroom A or the H-Room on a Superliner. I don't prefer any roomettes over any other, except I like to be on the upper level on a Superliner.


Ditto!


----------



## amtkstn (Jun 22, 2017)

The best room in the house in the upper level 6. Right in the middle and the best ride.


----------



## Roomette 5 (Jun 22, 2017)

amtkstn said:


> The best room in the house in the upper level 6. Right in the middle and the best ride.


How about 5?


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 22, 2017)

I especially like Viewliner Roomettes 1 and 2 because they are at the end of the row so you don't have a roomette on one side of you (cuts down the chance of having a noisy neighbor!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 22, 2017)

The roomette in the center of a Superliner is #2. (#1 is the SCA's room.) #5 & #6 are more towards the end, and nearer to being above the trucks (wheels).


----------



## kendoggbyrd (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm in Bedroom E on the Superliner Capitol Limited. Should I attempt to switch? Are Bedrooms on the Amtrak Superliner plagued with problems? Is noise a factor? Are Bedrooms worth the bucks?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 22, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> I'm in Bedroom E on the Superliner Capitol Limited. Should I attempt to switch? Are Bedrooms on the Amtrak Superliner plagued with problems? Is noise a factor? Are Bedrooms worth the bucks?


Most of us consider Bedroom E to be the overall Best Bedroom on a Superliner.

It's in the middle of the Car for a Smoother Ride,is close to the Stairwell and Coffee/Juice Kiosk and has just One other Bedroom next to it (A connecting door to Bedroom D can turn it into a Suite.)Lots of us prefer to use the Shower downstairs since the toilet is inside the Shower Room and there not alot of room in there.

Hopefully your Sleeper will be hooked up with the Bedrooms toward the Engines so the Couch faces forward but its a 50/50 chance.

As for Value for the Bucks, sometimes a Bedroom is cheaper than a Roomette, so it depends on the Bucket you booked your trip for.

If you're traveling with another person the Extra Room over a Roomette is really nice, but even by yourself it's cool if you can afford it! YMMV


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 22, 2017)

In case the sliding door between the rooms rattles, I carry something with me to wedge the doors tight to stop the rattle.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 22, 2017)

I prefer the Viewliner roomettes to the Superliners. They feel bigger, thanks to the double set of windows and the high position of the top bunk. Plus, the white walls make the room feel bright and airy. They also have more vents, which allows for more air circulation.

I didn't care for having the toilet in the room, but having a sink was nice.


----------

